# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  FORMULAS FOLIARES (SE VENDE) FORMULAS Y PROCEDIMIENTO !!!

## kscastaneda

SOLAMENTE HASTA EL 15 DE ABRIL 2016 ESTARA ESTE ANUNCIO VIGENTE !!!
wHATS APP : +51988448611    -   kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
PAQUETE AVANZANDO --> $ 500 (paquete completo) ó $150 (una).
__________________________________________________  _______________
* Producción de aminoacidos (02 metodologías).
* Formulación de fosfito de potasio.
* Formulación PROTECTOR HELADAS --> Es una formulación orgánica que protege a los cultivos contra los daños por congelamiento en heladas. (Producto nuevo)
* Formulación de cobre pentahidratado (2 fórmulas)
* Formulación para bioestimular floración. 
__________________________________________________  ___________
PAQUETE BASICO --> $300 dólares ó $70 una en particular.
__________________________________________________  ___________
1* Formula 11-8-6, 20-20-20.
2* Formula Enrraizador.
3* Formula Translocador.
4* Formula Bioestimulante.
5* Formula regulador de pH y adherente.
6* Formula corrector de dureza del agua. 
__________________________________________________  ___________
PAQUETE ORGANICO --> $170 dólares (todo el paquete)
__________________________________________________  ___________
1* Producción de hormonas naturales.
2* Producción de aminoacidos.
3* Producción de ácidos orgánicos. 
TODAS LAS FORMULAS INCLUYEN EXPLICACION DE LOS TIPOS DE QUELATOS QUE MAS LE PUEDA CONVENIR, PLANTILLA EXCEL PARA EL DISEÑO DE SUS ETIQUETAS y ESTABILIZANTE PARA QUE NO SE HINCHEN LOS POMOS.Temas similares: VENTA FORMULAS FERTILIZANTES FOLIARES, ADHERENTES, HERBICIDA ECOLOGICO !!! FABRICA TUS PROPIOS FOLIARES Y ENMIENDAS !!! REMATE DE FERTILIZANTES Y FOLIARES 2015 !!! Agroquímicos y foliares en remate Artículo: TC dispone que Estado elabore procedimiento para regular pago de bonos agrarios

----------


## mikicompostella

Hola, todavía está vigente este aviso?. Estoy interesado en el tema. Gracias. 
Atte., 
Sr. Edgar Niño Sime
975559606

----------

